# Moving to fargo nd? any input



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, im pondering the thought of moving to fargo if i could land a job there due to lack of hours at my current job(and the old lady loves all the stores). My only concerns are i hate lots of traffic, and how does the bird hunting compare to sd. Is there any good suburbs or smaller towns around fargo where a guy could find a place to rent? Basicaly im asking from one hardcore waterfowler to the next...how do you like it?


----------



## loganndhunter (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to college there for 3 years and the waterfowl hunting east or north was great for us, never had problems finding birds. Traffic all depends on the time of day but most of the time i didnt think it was bad.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Traffics not bad as most main roads are 3 lanes each direction but does get a little slow at times during rush hour. Depending on the what type you're looking for, there are quite a few jobs out there to choose from. Renting shouldn't be a problem in Fargo/moorhead as there are tons of apartments for rent, not sure about apartment availability in smaller towns close like Horace, Mapleton, Harwood or Dilworth but if you look in classifieds should be able to find something. Canada goose hunting around Fargo is pretty good but not tons of ducks around, but only need to go about 45 minutes or so to west to get into some great hunting. I've lived here all my life (38 years and counting) so can't be all bad.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Couldn't pay me three times my current salary to get me to go back to Fargay.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> Couldn't pay me three times my current salary to get me to go back to Fargay.


Big help. Was pretty sure he wasn't asking you to move back.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

wurgs said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't pay me three times my current salary to get me to go back to Fargay.
> ...


Pretty sure I answered his question of how I like the town.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Upland hunting is a good drive away, waterfowl can be very good a short drive away. As far as traffic, I was in Watertown last week around noon and the traffic was equal to what we have here. Not a big deal, but for someone who grows up not knowing what the lever on the left side of the steering column is for and think stops signs are rifle targets or sheets of metal to test shotgun load patterns on. I can understand why some may not like Fargo.

In regards to small towns, you have Horace,Harwood,Casselton,Mapleton all within 20 miles of Fargo on the ND side.kindred,Argusville and others are a bit farther out, just all how much commute time you are willing to put in. Rent wise I can not help in what may be available in them. Be advised though that when looking ask serious questions about flooding issues.

We moved back to ND in 2000, had opportunities in GF,Fargo,Bismarck. Chose Fargo based on overall options. Farther from hunting and fishing prime areas but has trade off options family wise that balance this out. Good luck and keep us informed as the site is a good place for help, just ask.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone who complains about traffic, and "rush" hour in Fargo doesnt know what traffic is really like.

Lots of good duck and goose hunting in the area, not so much for pheasants, grouse are more plentiful. If you like fishing there is a world class channel catfish fishery in the Red River, otherwise an hour in your car and your in lakes country.


----------



## johnr (Sep 29, 2011)

Moved out west from Fargo over 10 yrs ago, really wouldnt want to move back for any reason. However the traffic isnt bad, duck hunting is pretty good, however finding upland is going to be a long drive.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Find a high spot


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

There is no where in FM you cant go in under 15 minutes, not to mention more places to go than a lot of small towns.

God honest only complaint is how far away upland hunting is (these past two years specifically) 3 years ago and more we could limit out an hour from town.

Fishing, you almost have the best of both worlds. Close to MN fisheries, close to a lot of ND fisheries ('cept sakakawea) Awesome fishery in the river system here (when not flooded).


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Left fargo in 2005. Wouldn't really go back either.

Most things are over an hour away to do anything. Fishing or upland game. Even waterfowl we ended up around Valley city west of there an hour or so.

Fargo is about the biggest small town in the midwest.

Consider Sioux Falls before Fargo.

ETA:

My parents moved here in 1969. So I spent 36 years in town.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Lived in watertown for the first 22 years of my life. moved to fargo for one year moved back to sd so i did not loose my residency. Waterfowl hunting was alright not as good as around watertown but i did not put in as much time either. After moving west since 02 and living on lake oahe in small town i would not go back for anything. Young single and on the prowl it is the place to be oh good memories.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't mention the Movie.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Couldn't pay me three times my current salary to get me to go back to Fargay.


They may as well start calling Cass County "Little Minnesota".


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe we should give the whole Valley to MN, that way when I go to visit I wouldn't have to pay sales tax on clothes? 

Sorry for getting off on a tangent. I grew up in really small town ND, then lived 3 years in Wahpeton, and then in Fargo for 3. I wasn't all that crazy for it. I didn't get much hunting in since I was doing engineering classes. :eyeroll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

that's ok, you can have our half too....
just a mud pit anyway.


----------



## greenhead_shooter (Oct 7, 2011)

Centerfire said:


> Find a high spot


X 2 :wink:

I've never hunted the RRV but I'd imagine lots of birds with all that water and Ag land.


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

I live in South Fargo not far from Frontier. I have a 10 mile commute to my down town office. It takes 30 minutes each way. So, yeah, the traffic is busy during the peak times. I grew up in MN around Cormorant and I'm trying like hell to talk my wife into moving back out there. Your smart to rent. The property taxes and specials are ridiculous in Fargo. There are a lot of geese in the Fargo area, but they can find all the food they want without leaving city limits.

I've lived all over the country, Fargo is as good or bad as any other place.


----------

